# Blackfoot Grand Slam!



## onfly (Jun 25, 2009)

Just got back from fishing the rivers near Missoula Montana, the weather was great, the fishing was even better. Here are a few pics of what we caught.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Outstanding!


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice bro!!


----------



## jbenge (Dec 18, 2007)

Sheesh!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

Love the spots and color on that brown. That second pic is a monster!!!


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

I don't know anything about freshwater, so you'll have to tell me what that second fish is?


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Sweet! Well done!


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

You may want to get a DNA test done, I think you might be the illigitimate son of Ish. The resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## onfly (Jun 25, 2009)

The fish in the second pic is a Bull Trout, apparantly two of the only native species to North America are the Bull and the Cutthroat. The Brits brought the Rainbows, Browns, etc... over during the 1800's. The Bull's are endangered and very rare to catch. We snapped a pic and released her as quickly as possible, she was between 28" and 30" and weighed about 15lbs. Pretty good battle on a 5#. I don't fish fresh water very often either, I got my info from our guide on this trip. I may have been misinformed.


----------



## Boatwright (Jul 1, 2005)

Skinny Water said:


> I don't know anything about freshwater, so you'll have to tell me what that second fish is?


Bull Trout.

EDIT, posted nearly the same time as you. Fantastic pictures - that is gorgeous country up there. Glad you guys got into the fish.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Salty Dog said:


> You may want to get a DNA test done, I think you might be the illigitimate son of Ish. The resemblance is uncanny.


have him put up a picture of his mom and i can give you a "no" or "maybe" real quick.


----------

